# Knife you like best



## TallAdam85 (Sep 16, 2003)

Just wondering what you like better folder knifes or straight knifes and why


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 16, 2003)

I like both types of knifes


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

Of course straight is better but for obvious reasons I have mostly folders.


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Sep 17, 2003)

sharp ones.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 17, 2003)

Fixed blades are better to use, but not as acceptable to carry around. So unless I am in the wilderness, I prefer folders.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Fixed blades are better to use, but not as acceptable to carry around. So unless I am in the wilderness, I prefer folders. *



Ditto, but I end up carrying bigger ones in the wilderness too. I figure if I'm gonna be where I can get away with openly whereing I might as well go big, kukris, machetes, ect.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *Just wondering what you like better folder knifes or straight knifes and why *



I prefer whatever is in my hand at the time.

I keep a fairly short fixed blade in my duty rig, and a folder in an accessible yet inconpicuous place. I used to pack a lot of steel back in the day. I guess I traded one type of steel for another.

Tim Kashino


----------



## Kroy (Oct 2, 2003)

Folders, for convenience.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 5, 2003)

Oh, and my peanut butter knife.:rofl:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 26, 2003)

My folders go everywhere.

My big knives...not so.  Sometimes.


Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## ABN (Oct 27, 2003)

I have gotten to the point where I actually make sure my folder is in my pocket before my wallet  although, I can depend on my wife to make sure I never forget the wallet and checkbook. 
   While it's a bit bulky I usually also have a leatherman on my belt or easily accessible, it's funny how often that thing has been very handy to have around even in every day life...

andy


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ABN _
> *I have gotten to the point where I actually make sure my folder is in my pocket before my wallet  although, I can depend on my wife to make sure I never forget the wallet and checkbook.
> While it's a bit bulky I usually also have a leatherman on my belt or easily accessible, it's funny how often that thing has been very handy to have around even in every day life...
> 
> andy *



I have an original release Gerber Multipliers that I finally had to retire.  The blade had gotten to the point where I just couldn't see sharpening it anymore and the allen screws kept coming loose.

I now carry a Leatherman, but it will take me some time to get used to it.  I was able to draw the blades of the Gerber with one hand, but the Leatherman requires two handed opening.

Though both are useful, I miss my Gerber.

Cthulhu


----------



## ABN (Oct 27, 2003)

You mean the Gerber that had the push button release on each side that allowed for one handed use? I had one of those as well and abused it. It was a great tool that is now sadly resting at the bottom of a swamp in Florida (I forgot to dummy cord it).
   I liked the Gerber  but my Leatherman is a lot more functional (wire cutters, needle nose pliers etc) and I am able to get it into places that I couldn't get my Gerber. It's a trade off, but overall, I'm pretty happy with it.

andy


----------



## TonyL (Oct 27, 2003)

I am presently getting acquainted with new folders from Gerber the first is Applegate-Fairbairn® Mini Covert
Product Number 6924 and the Applegate-Fairbairn® Combat
Product Number 5780. I am sure you all know that these knives came from a legendary design of a fixed blade weapon.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ABN _
> *You mean the Gerber that had the push button release on each side that allowed for one handed use? I had one of those as well and abused it. It was a great tool that is now sadly resting at the bottom of a swamp in Florida (I forgot to dummy cord it).
> I liked the Gerber  but my Leatherman is a lot more functional (wire cutters, needle nose pliers etc) and I am able to get it into places that I couldn't get my Gerber. It's a trade off, but overall, I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> andy *



Yep, those are the ones.  The first run of the Multipliers had a design flaw that would cause the pliers to pinch the holy hell out of your palm or fingers if the pliers jaws slipped off of whatever you were doing.  The newer ones eliminate this by not having the handles close all the way.

Cthulhu


----------



## ABN (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyL _
> *I am presently getting acquainted with new folders from Gerber the first is Applegate-Fairbairn® Mini Covert
> Product Number 6924 and the Applegate-Fairbairn® Combat
> Product Number 5780. I am sure you all know that these knives came from a legendary design of a fixed blade weapon. *



   I'm familiar with the fixed blade design but, not the folders. What's your opinion so far?


----------



## TonyL (Oct 29, 2003)

The mini is too to light and a little small to be considered a combat tool. As far as the Combat series my only complaint is, I would like to have a packet hook to allow the blade to open easily when you draw it


----------



## M F (Oct 29, 2003)

> As far as the Combat series my only complaint is, I would like to have a packet hook to allow the blade to open easily when you draw it



The only problem with this is that Emerson knives has a patent on this mechanism.  It is called "The Wave."  It is a very helpful feature.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2003)

I thought this was an interesting question:
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=272632

What knife do you prefer for your left/weak hand? How and why does it differ?


----------



## Lisa (May 3, 2006)

Lets bump this back to the top and see what some of our newer members have to say.


----------



## masherdong (May 4, 2006)

I like my Emerson CQC-7 Karambit with a tanto tip.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a few knives (Benchmade, Emerson, Gerber, etc) but the one that seems to get used the most is my cheap little Myerco Razor Knife. A handy little folding knife that holds a utility blade.

http://www.888knivesrus.com/product/MCRAZOR


----------



## matt.m (Jul 7, 2006)

I am all about the K-Bar.  Hey Jarhead you know all about it too.  That is my favorite knife.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> I am all about the K-Bar. Hey Jarhead you know all about it too. That is my favorite knife.


 
The K-Bar is a great knife.  It is by far my favorite knife to practice throwing with.  However, since I use them everyday I tend to just love some of the cheap folding knives that I have.  Nothing fancy, serrated or non serrated.  I find myself constantly opening things up and they really come in handy.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 11, 2006)

Fixed blades are superior for just about everything, the only areas where folders have a slight edge (sorry ) are the areas of weight, concealability, and [unfortunately] legality.

I'm lucky enough to be able to legally carry fixed blades, including double-edged, so it's not really an issue for me.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 19, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Fixed blades are superior for just about everything, the only areas where folders have a slight edge (sorry ) are the areas of weight, concealability, and [unfortunately] legality.
> 
> I'm lucky enough to be able to legally carry fixed blades, including double-edged, so it's not really an issue for me.


 
No doubt a fixed blade is simply superior for almost everything yet not everyone is as fortunate as yourself in carrying one legally. :ultracool 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 20, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> No doubt a fixed blade is simply superior for almost everything yet not everyone is as fortunate as yourself in carrying one legally. :ultracool


Oh, I know.  Hence the "unfortunately" comment in my post.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 20, 2006)

Yep, I figured that was why you had placed it there.  You are definately one of the fortunate people so to speak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## ginshun (Jul 25, 2006)

Fixed blades are great, but not practical to carry for most people.  My self included, the office is not place for a Ka-Bar or a SOG Pentagon. 

The knife I carry most is a Benchmade 710HS (plain edge M2 tool steel blade)

and don't by Gerber's guys. Ever since they were bought out by Fiskers 90% of there knives are cheap chinese crap.  They are also very unethical with their designs.  For the most part all there new knives are copies of reputable knife company designs.  It pains me to see what they have become.  They are not even a shadow of their former self.  I'll never buy another Gerber. Period.

I'll keep running the Multi-Plier till it falls apart though!


----------



## Shovel Hook (Oct 4, 2006)

Favorite for defense or combat use is the push dagger, the CS Safekeeper II

fixed and folder both have uses and appropriate times to carry
I am a huge fan of the Kershaw Leek, I highly reccomend it (can be had in better steel than 440c if that is a concern). my perfect EDC knife.


----------

